# How to turn this brick BBQ into a smoker



## Erika0417 (May 8, 2020)

Hi! this has been in my backyard ever since I moved in and I never use it. I have recently gotten into smoking and was wondering  if anyone could give me some ideas on how too turn is brick bbq into a smoker. please see photos below.


----------



## fivetricks (May 8, 2020)

Essentially you would need a cover running along the "mantle" area to cover that part up and another one on the face wall to cover that upper exposed area.

Down below on the inlet you could use something like a cinder block or something similar to act as an adjustable damper.

Presto bango. One smoker, ready to go


----------



## BigW. (May 8, 2020)

That is very cool.  I think you are very close.  I assume that metal cover on the left sits on top for a rain cover?  That could be your top.  Some sort of access door for the middle to keep some heat in as mentioned above.  Maybe a fire basket to light wood/charcoal outside then slide into the lower burn chamber.  Some meat, a chair and beer.  Done.


----------



## rc4u (May 8, 2020)

its perfect!!!! like above said put front on n use lid n cover bottom only as much as needed to control heat.. i think i would line the bottom  grat with some bricks to control heat heat better when opening.. n the juices would smoke nicely


----------



## Erika0417 (May 8, 2020)

perfect thank you all!


----------



## newbienick (May 8, 2020)

Show some pictures once you have her fired up!  That's old school!


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 8, 2020)

That's a nice little setup, you could do so many things with that!  I really wish I had one, I have a natural gas well I could pipe into that. 
If it was mine, I would measure that gap on the front.  I'd take that measurement with me to Menard's and find a sturdy paver stone that fits the gap as close as possible.  I'd buy 2 of them and a bag of mortar.  Mortar the two of them together and set a low-profile handle into the mortar between the two stones, maybe use an old dresser handle or knob.  Mortar the surface of the pit if you need to fill in to make a nice fit.  Boom, you've got that gap closed for smoking, and when you want to grill you can lift it right out!


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 8, 2020)

Erika0417 said:


> perfect thank you all!


That's a nice little setup, you could do so many things with that!  I really wish I had one, I have a natural gas well I could pipe into that. 
If it was mine, I would measure that gap on the front.  I'd take that measurement with me to Menard's and find a sturdy paver stone that fits the gap as close as possible.  I'd buy 2 of them and a bag of mortar.  Mortar the two of them together and set a low-profile handle into the mortar between the two stones, maybe use an old dresser handle or knob.  Mortar the surface of the pit if you need to fill in to make a nice fit.  Boom, you've got that gap closed for smoking, and when you want to grill you can lift it right out!


----------



## Erika0417 (May 8, 2020)

I need to put a second piece to cover the flame so the meat isnt in the direct path of the heat correct?


----------

